# [Gelöst] Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?



## OdlG (19. Juli 2015)

*[Gelöst] Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit meinem laptop. diesen habe ich mit einem freigeschalteten BIOS ausgestattet. dadurch habe ich alle optionen offen. dort habe ich die igpu deaktiviert um meine nvidia dauerhaft zu erzwingen. leider startete der bildschirm gar nicht mehr. also habe ich blind das bios auf default gesetzt (F2 fur bios, dann F9, enter, F10, enter). dann lief er wieder. ich bin aber gleich nochmal ins bios und habe die option überprüft, damit die nicht wieder aus ist. abseits dessen meine ich nur noch die konfigurierbare tdp auf 40W gesetzt zu haben. leider startet der pc nun gar nicht mehr. lampe leuchtet, lüfter dreht sich, komme aber auch nicht blind ins bios. ein externer monitor hat weder über vga noch hdmi etwas gezeigt.

Nun zum punkt: Ich würde gern den CMOS zurück setzen, denn auf standard sollte das bios ja wieder booten. Leider bekomme ich das einfach nicht hin. ich habe batterie und netzteil ab und halte den ein schalter etwa eine minute gedrückt, danach drücke ich noch etwa 20 mal kurz drauf. leider entlädt das die angelötete batterie noch immer nicht. habt ihr hier einen tipp für mich?

Allerbesten Dank und Grüße
OdlG

*Edit:* Lenovo hat den Laptop kostenlos reparieren lassen. Insofern Danke für die Teilnahme hier, das Problem ist nun behoben.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Aufschrauben und die Knopfzelle entfernen.


----------



## flotus1 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Rischtisch. Den Power-Knopf zu halten oder oft zu drücken entleert bestenfalls ein paar Kondensatoren, die CMOS-Batterie sollte davon unbeeindruckt bleiben. Wär ja noch schöner 
Wenn du Glück hast findest du irgendwo auf dem Board so etwas wie eine Knopfzelle. Das HMM schweigt sich darüber leider aus. Wenn du noch mehr Glück hast ist diese nicht angelötet und du steckst sie kurz ab. DANN die Kondensatoren mit der von dir beschriebenen Methode leeren.

Aber in dem Forum aus dem du das Bios hast weiß man dazu sicher mehr. Das wäre meine erste Anlaufstelle für Fragen dazu.


----------



## OdlG (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

wie ich geschrieben babe ist jene knopfzelle  angelötet. das ist das problem  und ich habe leider nichts zum löten hier...

Edit: habe mal den minuspol getrennt von der Batterie, ohne netzstecker dann den ein Schalter gedrückt für eine Weile und dann die Batterie wieder verbunden. Ich baue jetzt mal wieder zusammen...


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Also wer auf so ne Idee kommt ne Batterie auf zu löten. Die Dinger halten ja auch nicht ewig.


----------



## flotus1 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Ewig nicht, aber länger als der Großteil aller anderen Komponenten in solchen Consumer-Notebooks. Das macht schon Sinn vom betriebswirschaftlichen Standpunkt aus.

Edit: der TE ist ja ziemlich schmerzfrei . ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## OdlG (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Naja, war nur an nem 0.1 mm kleinen Punkt leicht an die Batterie gelötet, ging recht einfach ab. Zu verlieren habe ich ja nicht viel :/ ein anderer Nutzer hat das auch gemacht und da hat es geholfen...

Also ich habe jetzt mal den minuspol ab gemacht, isolierband drum, Ein schalter drücken und halten zur entladung, den Rechner starten (passiert nix neues, wie zuvor das Problem), Rechner aus, Batterie pol wieder dran, keine Änderung 

Insofern hat der eingriff noch nicht mal was gebracht


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Da hilft wohl nur einschicken. Vorher am besten die Platte ausbauen, um deine Daten zu sichern.


----------



## OdlG (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Im forum wo ich das BIOS her habe, meinten sie auch, dass das ein BIOS brick ist. Ich kann entweder für etwa 20€ ein BIOS lese und schreibe gerät holen für den BIOS chip und es selbst reparieren oder ich schicke es ein. Aber ich Frage erstmal bei Lenovo an...


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Meiner Logik nach war der Fehler die iGPU zu deaktivieren.
Gibt es in dem Forum jemanden bei dem das funktioniert hat?
Bei den normalen Notebooks wird die dedizierte GPU über die iGPU drübergeschliffen, ansonsten wärs zu umständlich die Grafikausgänge (Display und HDMI) zu teilen.

Hätte das Z50-70 noch Garantie?


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Meine Güte, ich dachte schon MSI hat beim GE40 stark gespart, das hatte nicht mal ne richtige Batterie, sondern nur sone komische Batteriemasse eingewickelt in gelber Folie wo dann 2 Drähte rauskamen. Habe ich leider erst gesehen als ich das ganze Notebook zerlegt hatte, dass ich nur nen Stecker hätte ziehen müssen... 

Denke mal durch das Custom-BIOS wirst du dir auch jegliche Garantieansprüche zerstört haben. Da wird dir vermutlich wirklich nur noch so ein BIOS-Programmierer helfen können. Oder falls die NVidia-GPU nicht auf dem Board verlötet ist, könnte es preislich sogar relativ gut passen wenn du dir irgendwie ein Ersatzmainboard für das Z50-70 verschaffst. Falls die GPU verlötet ist, kaufe ein defektes Gerät von EBay wo du dann das hoffentlich funktionierende Mainboard nimmst...


----------



## OdlG (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Die iGPU kann eigtl nicht das Problem gewesen sein, denn da konnte ich ja noch blind ins BIOS und es resetten. Danach hatte ich ja das Problem, dass ich nochmal -sicherheitshalber- ins BIOS geschaut habe, ob jetzt alles auf Standard ist. Nach dem Neustart habe ich nun dieses große Problem.

Ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht zu teuer bei Lenovo wird, wenn sie nur das BIOS neu flashen und evtl die Batterie wechseln. Garantie wäre theoretisch noch, aber ...


----------



## flotus1 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Ich glaube in Sachen Garantie brauchst du dir keine Illusionen machen 
Und zu Lenovo würd ich den ehrlich gesagt nicht schicken. Das Minimum was du da als Reparatur erwarten kannst ist ein kompletter Mainboardtausch, wenn überhaupt. Das wird teuer. Da du aber nur das Bios verhunzt hast und Hoffnung besteht dass die Hardware keinen Schaden genommen hat kommst du mit Bios neu flashen sicher besser weg.


----------



## OdlG (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lenovo Z50-70 CMOS clear für BIOS reset?*

Habe die erstmal angeschrieben und gefragt, was ein BIOS Flash kosten würde, falls die das nicht auf Garantie machen. Zur Not kaufe ich mir so einen SPI Programmer (?) und flashe das BIOS von einem anderen Laptop. Aber ich warte mal ab, was Lenovo sagt. Fragen kostet ja nix


----------

